# Forum going down hill ?



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

*Is the Forum in decline?*​
Yes3248.48%No2943.94%Undecided57.58%


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Seems over the last few months the amount of people posting or reading these boards has been in delcine. Whether its due to certain people pushing the boundries of moderation or people have just sold their TT's and moved on i don't know, but it does seem the forum is in decline IMO and doesn't seem as such a welcoming place it was 6-12 months ago.
So is it just me or do others feel the same?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The forum, in all the years I've been here, goes through cycles...normally ever 3 - 6 months issues start to crop up that causes the argumentative amongst us to cause disquiet.

I do wonder though how many "cycles" the forum can go through :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps it's becasue i have moved from the TT, but for me it sure doesn't feel like 'home' anymore. :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The fact that this thread has had 37 viewings but only 6 votes just about says it all. :?

Actually, I've quite enjoyed the Forum recently - some meaty debates going on and a nice bit of controversy from stephengreen. Just like the good old days with that Flaxseed chap.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Perhaps it's becasue i have moved from the TT, but for me it sure doesn't feel like 'home' anymore. :?


which from what i've read is a sign the forum is about to go up hill... :lol:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

No option for definitely...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it's becasue i have moved from the TT, but for me it sure doesn't feel like 'home' anymore. :?
> ...


Meaning?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

raven said:


> The fact that this thread has had 37 viewings but only 6 votes just about says it all. :?
> 
> Actually, I've quite enjoyed the Forum recently - some meaty debates going on and a nice bit of controversy from stephengreen. Just like the good old days with that Flaxseed chap.


26 of these posts was me checking my spelling


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> jedi_quaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


= don't you have a Civic forum to disrupt ?

lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jedi_quaTTro said:
> ...


Hilarious :? but you obviously can't tell the difference between a Civic and a S2000.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Hilarious :? but you obviously can't tell the difference between a Civic and a S2000.


One has a back seat? :wink:

The forum's gone up and down so many times. Big deal.

I've also found stephen green's extremist comments entertaining.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

To me, this forum is like a sanctury to me. I have my TT and I also have this forum, I can no longer think of them as being separate. Sad I know but thats just the way I feel.

After resigning way back whenever it was, I've now learnt how to take and give critisism without getting wound up too much (not always though :wink: ) and I think since then, I've been able to enjoy this forum so much more.

Its true that there are quite a few people who have moved on but that will always be the case and it is also true that you need to get to know the new people coming on but thats part of the fun.

Anyway, to answer the question, no I don't think its going downhill, its just evolving - it always will.

Graham


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

, im just glad it is here


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The forum can't be that bad, there seems to be a resurgence of what I thought were hardcore TT-Quattro users posting here again (and very welcome they are too I might add), so my guess would be that although for sure we're in the middle of a "cycle" it's still an interesting place to be.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Seems over the last few months the amount of people posting or reading these boards has been in delcine. Whether its due to certain people pushing the boundries of moderation or people have just sold their TT's and moved on i don't know, but it does seem the forum is in decline IMO and doesn't seem as such a welcoming place it was 6-12 months ago.
> So is it just me or do others feel the same?


Why do you think it is not as good as before? What is missing that you can't find today? Which room of the forum are you talking about?

I find the forum is the same as usual.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Same old faces turning up thought and no real charactures in the new... just wannabe comediens and antagonists :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If I am honest I have really enjoyed this forum up until recently. It is informative, fun and has quite some nice people I personally like and have got to know quite well in real. I know I have been no angel on here, but for sure I have never attacked anybody or written some damn right humiliating crap about someone either!

But recent events with lots of people having ago at others, past and present, have really made it a place to either not want to be, or makes you feel nervous to post because someone out there is having a 'bad hair' day so, they 'lay' in to you whether your postings are right or wrong!


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

well as newbie and worse an S3 owner I'd just like to say that I always find this forum refreshing and fun to visit! You guys don't know when your well off!

True I don't have the old days to compare it too, but considering other audi forums this one seems to currently have the best collection of knowledge fun people around. :-*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> SundeepTT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


just another want to be, how sorry I am to all those civic owners out there :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Seems over the last few months the amount of people posting or reading these boards has been in delcine. Whether its due to certain people pushing the boundries of moderation or people have just sold their TT's and moved on i don't know, but it does seem the forum is in decline IMO and doesn't seem as such a welcoming place it was 6-12 months ago.
> So is it just me or do others feel the same?


why does it "seem"?
on what are you basing this post? have you actually been counting the number of posts and the number of readings over a given time scale?
if so lets see the results
it seems to me that you are relating a reduction in posts that you personaly relate to, into a general decline of the forum.f*cking hell arrogance or what! without hard evidence to support your post, your speculation is based on personal bias and therefore your opinion devalued and not worth consideration.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Whether it has gone down hill or not is purely down to where you think the forum should be.

Since I always thought it should be more TT/car than social hangout area I personally feel it's moved more away from my personal ideal.

I'm sure many feel the opposite. I guess it all depends what you'd like out of it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Forum is not going downhill..... re posts - what do you expect from such a wide catchment of people/areas/opinions?

IF you currently feel the forum is going downhill it's maybe that the current "cycle" as KST describes it is not condusive with your niche of society.... I am sure it will orbit back into your zone soon.

BTW have not voted due to I personally feel its a little pointless...what would be achieved by an outcome of Yes/No/Dunno


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Same old faces turning up thought and no real charactures in the new... just wannabe comediens and antagonists :?


_Everybody_ including your good self, has the option to add their bit of value. That's what makes the Forum

Rather than rueing it's demise, how about making it better by your postings in the way that you want to see it? Add some character. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Perhaps it's becasue i have moved from the TT, but for me it sure doesn't feel like 'home' anymore. :?


i've enjoyed it more since I moved out of the TT.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you'd asked me a couple of months ago I would have said "YES, it is going downhill"...

But yesterday I did my first days work in a permanent job for a long time and this morning the sun is shining, I've just had great sex followed by a bacon buttie and a cup of tea. And now I'm lacing my shoes and getting ready for a day at Thruxton in a 996 Turbo 

Today is FANTASTIC!!!     and the forum ain't too bad...

even those tw*ts that for whatever reason like to "take a dig at others" occasionally :roll: :wink:, can't make today a baaaad day!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> If you'd asked me a couple of months ago I would have said "YES, it is going downhill"...
> 
> But yesterday I did my first days work in a permanent job for a long time and this morning the sun is shining, I've just had great sex followed by a bacon buttie and a cup of tea. And now I'm lacing my shoes and getting ready for a day at Thruxton in a 996 Turbo
> 
> ...


You lucky git. Tell us later, just how brave you were going through Church. It was pretty scarey one of leaps of faith last time I did it in a C4 with a very enthusiastic Porsche UK instructor alongside yelling at me to "power, power, aim, turn in GENTLY and power out right towards the grass before it all hooks up and you hurtle along the straight towards the chicane. And when you stand on those brakes down to 30mph - Absolute magic.

C4 could pop 145mph before braking at chicane if you got Church right, I should imagine the Turbo could add 10 mph or more to that.

I am jealous. 

Enjoy - and post later.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Seems over the last few months the amount of people posting or reading these boards has been in delcine. Whether its due to certain people pushing the boundries of moderation or people have just sold their TT's and moved on i don't know, but it does seem the forum is in decline IMO and doesn't seem as such a welcoming place it was 6-12 months ago.
> ...


Ok no factual evidence but the amout of users logged on to this site used to stretch to two lines of user names frequently, where as now you rearly see a full line of user names logged on. I'm sure Kevin would have the factual evidence or would of b4 he decided to resign as a Moderator and Administrator. You would also have to look at his reasons for resigning :? whether these were for personal reasons to do with his home life or whether it was the fact the hassel he used to get and his time being taken up by childish digs being made or people just trying to get reactions from other members. This wasn't a post to try and get reactions and cause name calling ect.



> But yesterday I did my first days work in a permanent job for a long time and this morning the sun is shining, I've just had great sex followed by a bacon buttie and a cup of tea. And now I'm lacing my shoes and getting ready for a day at Thruxton in a 996 Turbo


Good to hear things are looking up for you


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers mate 

See you at Brooklands 



jonah said:


> Good to hear things are looking up for you


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

> Ok no factual evidence but the amout of users logged on to this site used to stretch to two lines of user names frequently, where as now you rearly see a full line of user names logged on.


Things might not be as they seem...... and hopefully this is not the reason you are making the assumption that the Forum is going down hill.

Users now have the option of showing their names when they're on-line. Previously there was no choice, your name was shown when on-line, like it or not. Maybe there are more people lurking than you are lead to believe!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It does cycle and yet we still check the forum every day, it will continue I'm sure.

(It cant fold now I'm keeping the car!  )

PS good news from the NuTTs camp I see


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think the forum needs a few more opinionated, arrogant tossers...

and a few less people worrying about the "state of the forum" and more about their own contributions to "popular" topics


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

As a newish member (just under a month), I find the forum a great site. With both very accurate techincal information and fun.

I must admitt i'm hooked... if this is a bad patch, would love to see it get good.

I would highly recommend the site to any potential / new TT owner. This is a library of very useful information.

come on people...GROUP HUG

[smiley=cheers.gif] Congratulations on a great job to all TTOC'ers


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

for my 2p worth?

For what it's worth - which probably isn't even 2p. 

couple of weeks back, we were in a dip.

Now it's on it's way back up again.

But it's still the 2nd best place in the world to be 

(or 3rd best, if the wife reads this )

Nutts - Nice one fella - hope the good news theme continues


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

It's like any website - you put s**t in, u get s**t out - the whole point is taking the time to contribute and make a worthwhile effort.

When you start out with a smallish community there is that "cameraderie" spirit - the sucess and growth tends to dilute that, or rather change that dynamic to some degree and you get original members complaining "this site isn't what it used to be". It's called change. Get used to it! With such a diverse group of people from around the world, you're sure to get a wide range of views - some of which may conflict. Well, that's just life. You can either take offence or, my recommendation is to ignore it and carry on - life's too short!

So if you think there's not enough worthwhile stuff on this forum, stop whining and contribute!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I think the forum needs a few more opinionated, arrogant tossers...
> 
> and a few less people worrying about the "state of the forum" and more about their own contributions to "popular" topics


Exactly, and agree with p4aul's post above. I can't believe people complain when things get a bit heavy, and some people make a few controversial comments.

This Forum thrives when two things happen:
1. There is intelligent debate about current affairs - there's a wide range of views on here, and there are a number of people very capable of eloquently expressing their views. Quite often an insight has been presented to me on this Forum that I perhaps hadn't considered and I've changed my mind about something.  
2. You get a quick response to a simple question due to the sheer variety of people on the Forum. Friends of mine sometimes call me up / email me if they want to know something quickly because they know I can get it off here.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> I've just had great sex followed by a bacon buttie and a cup of tea. And now I'm lacing my shoes and getting ready for a day at Thruxton in a 996 Turbo
> 
> Today is FANTASTIC!!!


Course it is you have just had sex, first luxury chore of the day  (lucky bugger) and YOU still have energy left for the rest of the day's events?  :wink:. Waw, man... you must be fit  :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

p4ul said:


> It's like any website - you put s**t in, u get s**t out - the whole point is taking the time to contribute and make a worthwhile effort.
> 
> When you start out with a smallish community there is that "cameraderie" spirit - the sucess and growth tends to dilute that, or rather change that dynamic to some degree and you get original members complaining "this site isn't what it used to be". It's called change. Get used to it! With such a diverse group of people from around the world, you're sure to get a wide range of views - some of which may conflict. Well, that's just life. You can either take offence or, my recommendation is to ignore it and carry on - life's too short!
> 
> So if you think there's not enough worthwhile stuff on this forum, stop whining and contribute!


I don't seem to recall myself winging or complaining, it was a simple question "IS THE FORUM GOING DOWN HILL" a simple yes or no would of done  
Oh and from what the vote says! yes it is 

Oh and my opinion is theres too many people with their head stuck up their own arses posting shite on just of late.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> p4ul said:
> 
> 
> > It's like any website - you put s**t in, u get s**t out - the whole point is taking the time to contribute and make a worthwhile effort.
> ...


Don't forget non-reponse error and the confidence interval when doing a paired T Test to cross-correlate the results in order to extrapolate a cause and effect model, finally coming up with null hypotheseis and decreeing the Forum is indeed in schtuck. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > p4ul said:
> ...


here here! :roll: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > p4ul said:
> ...


Gary can you put that in laymmans terms please  just for me!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Quite often an insight has been presented to me on this Forum that I perhaps hadn't considered and I've changed my mind about something.


Don't tell me you're having second thoughts about privatisation :lol: 

Kind of agree with the crap in crap out statement.

This forum's best when it hits rock bottom. Or at least funniest.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Don't tell me you're having second thoughts about privatisation :lol:


No, but I've got better at arguing it (with my friends  )because the other point of view is often very well presented. There's only so much balanced argument you can glean from the pages of the Daily Telegraph. You guys save me having to fork out for the Guardian. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure whether the "congratulations" posts directed at me were down to

1) the fantastic sex I had
2) the fact that I had a 996 Turbo day booked
3) my new job
4) I can actually tie my own shoe laces

but I don't care really!!

Thanks 

Oh and (sorry for the hi-jack) the 996 Turbo was AWESOME 8) 8) 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

raven said:


> You guys save me having to fork out for the Guardian. :wink:


ROTFLMAO - and the Sun of course :wink:

Oh and I had great sex this morning too... funny that :wink: 

L


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > You guys save me having to fork out for the Guardian. :wink:
> ...


Touche,

Does that mean you're finally both coming out????????????????


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"coming out", well of course I came... :wink:

and Mr Clarkson... you should know :roll: a true gent never ever mentions the name of his latest partner :roll: :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me you're having second thoughts about privatisation :lol:
> ...


An old flatmate of mine used to buy the daily mail. I can't bring myself to buy it myself but I miss the "youth of today" "yob culture" "off the banana boat" etc rants. They were very amusing.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

nutts said:


> If you'd asked me a couple of months ago I would have said "YES, it is going downhill"...
> 
> But yesterday I did my first days work in a permanent job for a long time and this morning the sun is shining, I've just had great sex followed by a bacon buttie and a cup of tea. And now I'm lacing my shoes and getting ready for a day at Thruxton in a 996 Turbo
> 
> ...


not forgetting those material obsessed tw*ts that for whatever reason like to "brag about everything" ..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> "coming out", well of course I came... :wink:
> 
> and Mr Clarkson... you should know :roll: a true gent never ever mentions the name of his latest partner :roll: :wink:


Indeed 

Glad to hear things are looking up for you


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


You obviously have not been exposed to the joys of statistcal quantitative analysis, or if you have been you were picking your nose at the back of the class and generally not paying anuch ttention at the time. :wink:

ps It was mainly twaddle. :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> You obviously have not been exposed to the joys of statistcal quantitative analysis, or if you have been you were picking your nose at the back of the class and generally not paying anuch ttention at the time. :wink:
> 
> ps It was mainly twaddle. :wink:


No change there then ..... 

Gary, if you have a wireless keyboard it looks like you may need new batteries - either that or you've started on the pop early!


----------

